# For those asking............



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

For an Abbie fix....Here you go...............


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

What a gorgeous girl Wonderful feathering


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Abbie is a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow shes getting big eh. How old is she now (Short Memory Sorry)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Wow shes getting big eh. How old is she now (Short Memory Sorry)


Almost 9 months old......


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Yay! Wow, Abbie keeps getting better and better-looking. These are great photos! Thank you for posting. She is gorgeous.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

she is a great looking doggie


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

she's very beautiful!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. I wish I could reach right out and give her a big hug.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh, man....she just keeps getting better looking everytime I see her...


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Holy Growing Like a Weed, Batman!

LOOK at her! I can't believe that's the same tiny little girl we were all awwwwing at just a few short months ago.

She's beautiful, Mary! She sure growed up good, huh?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

flamingo_sandy said:


> Holy Growing Like a Weed, Batman!
> 
> LOOK at her! I can't believe that's the same tiny little girl we were all awwwwing at just a few short months ago.
> 
> She's beautiful, Mary! She sure growed up good, huh?


Yes.... Sandy she is still growing like a weed... she is now taller than Hootie and is weighing in about 58 pounds......


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Gorgeous! She Is Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Yes Sandy she is still growing like a weed... she is now taller than Hootie and is weighing in about 58 pounds......


WOW! 58 pounds....Carson is 6 months and 53-ish pounds....:uhoh:


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

She is just beautiful! Thanks for the photo update!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is turning into a real looker there Mary! That coat is going to be absolutely stunning in a few more months.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful !! I love the form of her face. Very elegant.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

Just gorgeous. Is the pup that is next to her hers?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I can't believe how much she's grown.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BonnieKotara said:


> Just gorgeous. Is the pup that is next to her hers?


No..... Beamer is a foster puppy.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> No..... Beamer is a foster puppy.....


Awwwee...Beamer. Any updates on him? Is he the only one left? I can't remember.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG thats Beamer? Look how big he has gotten. I forgot you are under different name.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Awwwee...Beamer. Any updates on him? Is he the only one left? I can't remember.


He is the only one left at my house..I did have his brother Bentley and his sister Lexus.....Beamer and his brother Cooper are left out of 6 and I think Cooper might be adopted......


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ok, thanks for the update....it's hard to keep track of all the dogs going through your house....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah ..they come and go pretty quick....Here is a couple of Beamer pictures.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

She gets better looking every time I see her. I can't believe how big she is getting!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Abbie is beautiful!~~~~~~


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Mary she is just such a big girl now. And what a stunner! I feel lucky that I have been able to watch her grow up. She is such a doll......


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

There is Little Miss Abigail. How big she has gotten. She is gorgeous. I love how Beamer is checking out the other dog in the other yard and just moving Abbie right out of the way. But I love that photo of Beamer with Hootieman in the crate. Too sweet. They are great shots as always Mary. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Abbie is so beautiful! I especially love the second picture. That smile is just perfect!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks guys...Abbie is a real handful...but a sweetheart.....


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Mary after looking at Addie's photo, and reading the comments posted on this thread. It has all been said! Teddy and I are speechless!

Now you have a simple problem here Mary!...
How are you going to top Abbie's great picture?

We was just wondering!.....


----------



## Angela Mina (Feb 25, 2007)

Abbie is absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow Mary, she is exquisite! What a beauty. 

And that Beamer is very cute!


----------



## gldnlvr2 (Feb 22, 2007)

What a beautiful girl you have. I got such a kick out of the things surrounding her-chewed up cup (or something plastic), tennis balls, hair
balls, a stick, etc..... What a wonderful breed of dog and worth all of the picking up of slimy, chewed up stuff. Golden lovers wouldn't want it any other way. Anyway, thanks for the pictures!! Keep them coming because I look on here every night for pics.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

kra said:


> Mary after looking at Addie's photo, and reading the comments posted on this thread. It has all been said! Teddy and I are speechless!
> 
> Now you have a simple problem here Mary!...
> How are you going to top Abbie's great picture?
> ...


Kevin...I dont know , but I will figure a way....I always do...: :


----------



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww how beautiful! They are very cute.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Who's butt is that in the background...lol


----------



## TRISTANSMOM (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful girl!!:smooch:


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

goodness she is a beauty! I had to laugh at the toys on the ground. Our backyard looks the same way...before we got Dusty no toys exploded in the backyard...now at times it looks like they had a pillow fight going on!

mary jean


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We havent been able to go back there and pick the stuff because we will sink in the mud!!!!!!!!!!:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, what a sweetie Abbie is!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

maryjean said:


> goodness she is a beauty! I had to laugh at the toys on the ground. Our backyard looks the same way...before we got Dusty no toys exploded in the backyard...now at times it looks like they had a pillow fight going on!
> 
> mary jean


Thats how our yard looks and now that its raining ...guess it will be there a little bit longer.....:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She certainly has grown since the first days of you fostering her, but you can still see that young and cute face. 
I see your neighbors dog had no interest in having his face in the picture.. LOL.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Mary She's such a beauty :wavey: Makes ya just want to run ya fingers thru that gorgeous coat :smooch:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow! Miss Abbie-gator is growing up so fast! Quick, Mary...post her Roo-roo pic from the patio table for a comparison.
She's got a 'show' look about her...just strikingly pretty and nice bone structure!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Abby's getting so big, and pretty!! Kirby was ga-ga over her pic!!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I just went and looked at those photos again. Abbie is impossibly beautiful.


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! She is getting so big! She is turning into one absolutely gorgeous girl! I remember when she was just a little thing waiting for her forever home! How time flies!
Her coat is beautiful! I don't know what you do to have such gorgeous dogs, but whatever it is - keep doing it!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here you go Mb.......


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, Mar...I'm a little late, looking....but that is my fav Abbie pic! Love it!!!


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!! Abbie is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------

